# Hammer double



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Started cleaning up old double 12 that I got in batch to sell. It is a Eclipse Gun Company make. Didn't pay much attention to it
until I started cleaning it up. The gun has a tight action and good locks, stock is beyond repair. The only reason it interests me
at all is that it has steel barrels. Style of gun makes it look Belgian. Anyone have stock for old double laying around they want
rid of? Thinking of finding stock and cutting off to 18 1/2".


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

You know, that would be a very interesting wood working experiment to make a stock for that gun.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I second that emotion! Seems to me you could do some internet research and find a "stock" stock that's somewhat close to what the gun requires, and shape it yourself to build a functioning gun. I rebuilt my buddy's Remington Model 1894 double barrel after he slipped and fell on some ice and shattered the butt stock. 

Your job should be simpler since your gun has exposed hammers and no safety mechanism to speak of. The 1894 had firing pins and the safety mechanism was hidden inside the butt stock between extended tangs coming from the receiver and the trigger guard! It also had selective ejectors built into the fore end piece, not to mention gorgeous Damascus steel barrels. The latest technological advances for a shotgun built in 1903. The thing is a museum piece, and I'm working on it! Talk about pressure! 

Anyway, the gun functions perfectly, and you have to look really close to see that the stock was redone. If it sounds like I'm bragging it's because I am. This was the first stock rebuild I ever attempted! It took me 4-5 months, so I couldn't make a living at it, but the sense of accomplishment is beyond measure!

I'd say give it a try and see what you can do!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

On a average month I have 20-25 guns pass through my hands. Buy,Sell,Trade. I have stocked more than my
share of both rifles and shotguns. If it was my grandads old dbbl. I probably would stock it, even if it was a
L.C Smith or other expensive gun, I would. A gun like this old Eclipse is not worth my time, the gun has very
little value and only as a shooter. After this gun is stocked and cleaned up it will only be worth $150, it's worth
$100 as is to some one who wants a project. I hope your buddy is not shooting smokeless loads out of that
old Remington, if he blows the barrels all your stock work will be wasted.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I just dropped off a double hammer to have the stock repaired. It is nothing more then a wall hanger though. But it is a neat looking piece. Anxious to see what kind of repair work this guy can do.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Drm50 said:


> On a average month I have 20-25 guns pass through my hands. Buy,Sell,Trade. I have stocked more than my
> share of both rifles and shotguns. If it was my grandads old dbbl. I probably would stock it, even if it was a
> L.C Smith or other expensive gun, I would. A gun like this old Eclipse is not worth my time, the gun has very
> little value and only as a shooter. After this gun is stocked and cleaned up it will only be worth $150, it's worth
> ...


Well, that explains things a bit more. I was not familiar with the "Eclipse" brand, which should have tipped me off. And, no, my buddy doesn't fire modern smokeless loads out of this gun. There are blackpowder and "low recoil" smokeless loads available from certain manufacturers. He gets them from his friend who sold him the the gun. This guy now deals exclusively in old doubles. He told us that, for a while, he made a living on old Browning A5's! 

But, that time has passed, and he now deals in old Damascus doubles. But you can still kill game with them. My buddy smokes the crap out of pheasant with his old Rem!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> I second that emotion! Seems to me you could do some internet research and find a "stock" stock that's somewhat close to what the gun requires, and shape it yourself to build a functioning gun. I rebuilt my buddy's Remington Model 1894 double barrel after he slipped and fell on some ice and shattered the butt stock.
> 
> Your job should be simpler since your gun has exposed hammers and no safety mechanism to speak of. The 1894 had firing pins and the safety mechanism was hidden inside the butt stock between extended tangs coming from the receiver and the trigger guard! It also had selective ejectors built into the fore end piece, not to mention gorgeous Damascus steel barrels. The latest technological advances for a shotgun built in 1903. The thing is a museum piece, and I'm working on it! Talk about pressure!
> 
> ...


A picture of your work would be nice and a great add to this interesting Post. Hope the OP gets the urge to move ahead on the stock or at least have one made.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

BB, I have my great grandpa's dbl. 12 g 32" Dumulin shotgun. Damascus Twist barrels. Dumulin is still in
business. Belgian, they are kind of company that measures you for a gun. You don't want to know the
prices. Even the major gun companies bought Belgian barrels to make their shotguns.I have hunted rabbits
squirrels and grouse with it. Load my own with paper hulls,fiber wads & FFG. I have stocked several doubles
and one O/U. I would much rather do a box lock than side lock gun. About 20 years ago I ma de stock for AYA
Dbl.- I got stuck with it because guy thought $100 was to much, took stock off gun and kicked him out. Still
have the stock,had hours of time in it. At $100 I probably would have made less than $2 per hour- wood.
Maybe make a lamp out of it some day!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah yes! I once read a story by a guy who went to Holland & Holland in London to be fitted for a gun. What a process! Those guys do it right, but they will present you with a bill for about $50K when they're done! The vast majority of shotgunners have no idea about what it takes to make a gun fit. You ask them about length of pull or drop at comb and they look at you like you're from Mars!

I think my buddy's Remington was made in America, but his Browning A5 was built by Fabrique Nacional-Herstal in Belgium. Those folks know how to build some guns. The guy who sold him his Remington, who is a gun dealer, has shown up for pheasant hunts with some of the most outrageous armament you can imagine. One day he shows with a "Syracuse Gun Works" SxS in 28Ga. I believe, that is absolutely the most gorgeous gun I have ever seen up close and personal. The Damascus barrels alone were works of art! Then you got to the wood which was AAA grade American Walnut! I felt privileged just to hold it in my hands.

This gun dealer has an interesting take about the "old" guns. Think about it. Our Grandfathers, Great Grandfathers, and others before them took plenty of game with these guns. Why did they fall out of fashion? Because the manufacturers developed new processes, aka "Fluid Steel" or "Cast Steel" barrels. A significant labor savings. No longer did workers have to bend bundles of wire around a mandrel, heat them, and hammer them into a barrel. They wanted to sell these new guns. The new barrels were stronger, so new ammunition was developed that made the "old guns" obsolete! Yet, my buddy whacks the crap out of pheasant with the "old" gun and the "old" loads!

EDIT: And for Shortdrift, if I remember to take my camera down to my buddy's house, I'll have him hold the gun and take some pics.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

_







My gunsmith who just passed away in the last year built some really nice rifles based on old hi-quality Dbls.
The last one he made was from a Webley& Scott 28 gauge. One barrel was bursted and separated from
rib. A guy bought it for $100 at a estate sale. Dale cut barrels of at chambers and fitted Doughlas barrels
turned done to match contour. He did some kind of acid dip to make them look Damascus. Then spent hours 
shimming barrels to impact the same point. Chambered for 45/70. I got to shoot it while he was shimming
barrels. It sure was pretty and it kicked pretty too. Pic is a single shot Australian Cadet that I stocked about 
30 years ago._


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

100 as is huh? Would be very interesting to me. If I happened to have 100 bucks laying around, I would totally jump on that. I enjoy making things from time to time and even if it was a cheap gun (read up on eclipse, made to be cheap then and still is now) still worth my tine.
you said it had steel barrels? Does this mean the gun is safe for modern smokeless loads or would it have to use only blackpowder loads?


----------

